# KING wood stove/circulator condition?



## pburchett (Aug 18, 2018)

How do I tell the condition of this King wood stove/circulator?  It is for sale near me for $150 and I am considering it for my shop.





I need a heat source for this winter as I rebuild my old tractor.  Insurance is ok with any stove as long as it is UL approved.  The owner said he had to replace a grate in it when he bought it and is now getting old enough that the gas heat is easier on him.

I have not seen it in person yet but I know it is an old stove as my dad bought a new one in the early 80’s that was just like it.   Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## pburchett (Aug 18, 2018)

I went and looked at the stove.  Those photos were taken years ago, must have been when he first got the stove.  It looks like it had been badly abused.


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2018)

That's too bad. I had that happen to me once when looking at a camper. It was described and pictures made it look great. Drove 4 hrs and turned right around after looking at it. There was so much rot and cancer that it was a basket case.


----------

